# September 2014 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

September 2014

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 9/1/14 on page 182
2.  American Tabloid (DTB) as of 9/1/14 on page 65
3.  The Dog Stars (audiobook) as of 9/1/14 on page 130, completed 9/2/14, 207 pages read
4.  Garlic and Sapphires (audiobook) began 9/2/14, completed 9/6/14, 162 pages read
5.  Those Who Wish Me Dead (audiobook) began 9/6/14, completed 9/10/14, 400 pages
6.  Open and Shut (audiobook) began 9/10/14, completed 9/16/14, 256 pages read
7.  Endurance (audiobook) began 9/16/14, completed 9/24/14, 298 pages read
8.  Elantris (audiobook) began 9/24/14, as of 9/30/14 on page 73

Pages Read in September 2014:  1396
Books Read in September 2014:  5
Pages Read in 2014:  11,497
Books Read in 2014:  35


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

1.92. Cherry Ames Boxed Set (5- #8 Veterans Nurse by Helen Wells 9/3/14
2.93. Life of Pi by Yann Martel 9/14/14
3.94. Grandma Gatewood's Walk: The Inspiring Story of the Woman Who Saved the Appalachian Trail by Ben Monygomery 9/16/14
4.95. War for the Oaks: A Novel by Emma Bull 9/19/14
5.96. Take Me With You by Catherine Ryan Hyde 9/24/14
6.97. The Worst Parts About the Paleo Diet: How you can overcome the paleo obstacles most people won't admit to by Tara James 9/26/14
7.98. Murder at the Breakers (A Gilded Newport Mystery) by Alyssa Maxwell 9/18/14
8.99. Cooking with Rene 20 Easy and Delicious Vegan Recipes: Featuring Mug Meals by Rene Emmark 9/28/14


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

139.1  Thicker Than Blood by C J Darlington, finished***
140.2  The Assassin's Wife by Roger Weston, finished*****
141.3  The Boss' Baby by Cristina Grenier, finished****
142.4  Festive in Death by J D Robb, finished****
143.5  Carrots by Colleen Helme, finished****
144.6  Murder 101 by Faye Kellerman, finished****
145.7  Twisted Justice, Judge Willa Carson Mystery, by Diane Capri, finished****
146.8  Marked, Hostage Rescue Team Series by Kaylee Cross, finished****
147.9  Embattled Hearts, Lost and Found Series Bk 1, by J.M. Madden, finished****
148.10  Blood and Justice by Rayven T. Hill, finished****
149.11  Reckless, Renegades Book 1, by Skye Jordan, finished****
150.12  Fallen Out: Jesse McDermitt Series, by Wayne Stinnett, finished*****
151.13  Fallen Palm: Jesse McDermitt Series, by Wayne Stinnett, finished*****
152.13  Fallen Hunter: Jesse McDermitt Series, by Wayne Stinnett, finished*****
153.14  Fallen Pride: Jesse McDermitt Series, by Wayne Stinnett,finished*****
154.15  Hushabye by Celina Grace, finished****
155.16  Fallen Mangrove: Jesse McDermitt Series, by Wayne Stinnett, finished*****
156.17  Blood Orchids, Lei Crime Series, by Toby Neal, finished****


----------

